# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Orientalisti Jean Gerome

## Gunnar

Rastesisht me ane te nje shoku u njoha me veprat e piktorit francez Jean Leon Gerome. Me bene shume pershtypje pikturat e tij me tematike nga vendet arabe (Egjipti) dhe sidomos ato piktura ne lidhje me ushtaret shqiptare qe ishin  nizame ne keto vise.

ne kete link eshte autobiografia e piktorit (fatkeqesisht ne anglisht :( )

http://www.mezzo-mondo.com/arts/mm/o...me/gerome.html

me poshte ose bashkangjitur jane disa nga punimet e tij ne lidhje me nizamet shqiptare te asaj kohe ne egjipt.

1. Albanian Dances (me e preferuara ime)
2. Bridgeman
3. Chieftain

----------


## Gunnar

4. Arnauts of Cairo at the Beb en-Nasr
5. Arnauts playing Chess
6. Markos Botsaris

----------


## Gunnar

ja dhe disa piktura te tjera ( qe skane lidhje me shqiptaret)

 1. The_Dance_of_the_Almeh

2.  An Arab and his Dogs

3. A_Cafe_in_Cairo

----------


## Gunnar

kam edhe disa piktura te tjera qe nuk po mundem ti bashkangjis pasi madhesia e tyre eshte me e madhe se limiti(100 kb) ose se dimensionet e lejuara(600x600). Nejse kaq per sot te tjerat do munduhome ti nis ne nje kohe sa me te afert.

----------


## Gunnar

7. Arnaut smoking

8. Arnauts of Cairo at the Gate of Bab-el-Nasr

9.  Egyptian Recruits crossing (Nga emri nuk duket sikur ka lidhje me shqiptaret por shikoni pak veshjet e disa prej ushtareve)

----------


## Gunnar

ja dhe te tjera me teme nga egjipti

1. Almehs Playing Chess in a Cafe (almehet mesa di une jane mesueset femra ne vendet arabe ne ate kohe)

2. Arab Girl with Waterpipe 

3. Bashi-Bazouk and his Dog

----------


## Gunnar

4.  Heads of the Rebel Beys

5. The Grief of thePasha

6. Prayer in the House of an Arnaut Chief

----------


## Gunnar

7. Michelangelo 

8. Pifferari

9. The Death of Caesar

----------


## Gunnar

Bisharin Warrior

 Egyptian Water Carrier


ja dhe nje autoportret i ketij bobit 
Self Portrait

----------


## Gunnar

nje nga pikturat e tij me te njohura ne bote

*Pygmalion and Galatea*

----------


## Gunnar

me duket se nje piktor shqiptar me emrin artur cela ka bere riprodhime te disa prej pikturave te J.Gerome. Kam degjuar per pikturen "Shqiptaret ne rruget e kajros" dhe per "shqiptari qe pi duhan" (albanian smoking). nqs ndonjeri ka ndonje info me te sakte rreth ketij piktorit shqiptar i lutem te ma dergoje.

deri atehere jeni te nderum dhe te rrespektum deri ne detaj :D

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

wow...shume shume te bukura, keto lloj pikturash meduken kryevepra ;)

----------


## Veshtrusja

je fantastik Gunnar qe na i solle keto kryevepra (Rexhina e ka then mire) ktu! flm shume! Jane te mrekullueshme...........!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gunnar

Arnaut Blowing Smoke in His Dog's Nose

Achat d'Une Esclave (shitja e nje skllaveje)

Diogenes

----------


## Gunnar

*Femme nue (Nudo)

Memories of Acheres

Jeune Femme et Amour (Vajza e re dhe Dashuria)*

----------


## Gunnar

* Le Jour Du Jugement Dernier (Dita e gjykimit final, Qameti dmth katunarce)

Whirling Dervishes

Phryne before the Areopagus*

----------


## Gunnar

*Pelt Merchant of Cairo

Night - kjo eshte gjithashtu nje nder pikturat me te njohura te Gerome

Solomons Wall Jerusalem* 

Kjo e fundit me pelqen shume gjithashtu. Gerome ka bere mrekullira me paraqitjen e drites

----------


## Gunnar

tani disa informacione rreth veprave te ketij piktori.

Vepra "*Phryne before the Areopagus*", (orig. "Phryné devant l'Aréopage" e cila ndodhet ne muzeun Kunsthalle, Hamburg),  bazohet ne gojedhenen greke sipas te ciles Fryni (ose Era po e shqiperoj me iniciativen time) e cila ishte nje prostitute ne Athinen e kohes disa shekuj para krishtit u nxorr para gjyqit me akuze per vrasje.  Meqenese avokati i saj nuk mund te bente gje per ta shpetuar ate e zhvesh para jurise (areopagus) si ndonje prestigjator cirku. Juria e magjepsur nga bukuria e saj e shpalli ate te pafajshme.
Sic e shikoni edhe nga piktura autori e ka paraqitur shume bukur kete skene vetem se nga disa kritike eshte pare i pavend mbulimi i fytyres nga prostituta (ose hetaira ) ne castin e zbulimit te lakuriqesise se saj. 


P.S.Personalisht nuk bashkohem me kete kritike por kjo i perket nje teme tjeter keshtu qe spo e zgjas po premtoj se do postoj prape rrreth veprave te ketij autori

----------


## Gunnar

*A cafe in Cairo

A Chat by the Fireside

A Street Scene in Cairo*

----------


## Gunnar

* Arnauts playing Chess 

 Unknown (kete nuk e di sorry ;( )

 Bisharin Warrior.*

----------

